# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صيغة جنحة مباشرة امتناع او استعمال السلطة لعدم تنفيذ حكم قضائى

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*صيغة جنحة مباشرة امتناع او استعمال السلطة لعدم تنفيذ حكم قضائى
انه في يوم ـــــــــ الموافق

بناء على طلب السيد / ـــــــــــــــــــــــ والمقيم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ/ 

انتقلت انا ـــــــــــــ محضر محكمة ـــــــــــــــــــــــ الى محل اقامة كل من :-

1- السيد الاستاذ /ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ بصفته وبشخصه المقيم ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مخاطبا مع/

2- السيد الاستاذ رئيس نيابة ــــــــــــــــــ بصفته ويعلن سيادته بمقر عمله بمحكمة
مخاطبا مع /

واعلنتهما بالاتى

بتاريخ ـــــــــــــــــ بدائرة قسم ـــــــــــــــ صدر لصالح الطالب حكم فى الدعوى رقم ـــــــــ لسنة ــــــــــ (سواء حكم مدنى او مستعجل او ادارى او خلافه ) وقد اصبح هذا الحكم نهائيا وذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية ولكن المعلن اليه الاول لم يقم بتنفيذ ذلك الحكم او استعمل سلطته في وقف تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح بأن ــــــــــــــــــــــ مما دعا الطالب الى توجيه انذار على يد محضر اليه وقد مضى اكثر من ثمانية ايام على تسليمه الانذار دون جدوى .

وحيث ان المعلن اليه الاول والامر كذلك يكون بذلك قد ارتكب جريمة الامتناع عن عن تنفيذ حكم او امر قضائى واستعمل سلطتة في وقت تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح المنصوص عليها في المادة 123/او2 من قانون العقوبات.

ولما كان الطالب قد اصابته العديد من الاضرار المادية والادبية مما يحق معه ان يطالب بمبلغ 501 جنيها على سبيل التعويض المؤقت عن تلك الاضرار .

وقد تم ادخال السيد المعلن اليه الثانى بصفته صاحب الدعوى الجنائية بتوجيه الاتهام للمعلن اليه الاول .

لذلك

انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد اتنقلت فى تاريحه اعلاه الى محل اقامة المعلن اليهما وسلمت كل منهما صورة من صحيفة هذة الجنحة وكلفتهما بالحضور امام محكمة ـــــــــ الجزئية دائرة الجنح الكائن مقرها ــــــــــــــــــــــ وذلك بجلستها التى ستنعقد علنا في الساعة الثامنة من صباح يوم الموافق لكى يسمع المعلن اليه الاول الحكم عليه كطلب النيابة العامة بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها المادة 123/او2 من قانون العقوبات وذلك لانه في يوم ــــــــــ بدائرة قسم ـــــــــ قد امتنع عن تنفيذ الحكم القضائى رقم او الامر رقم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ اواستعمل سلطتة في وقت تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح. مع الزام المعلن اليه الاول بأن يؤدى للطالب مبلغ 501 جنيها على سبيل التعويض المؤقت والمصاريف ومقابل اتعاب المحاماه .

ولاجل العلم /* 
__________________

----------

